# Baby field mouse



## Jimmythetiger (Mar 24, 2009)

So I got two new additions yesterday, one of which was a field mouse about 4 or 5 weeks old, and the other was agouti. Anyway, I guess the owners had ended up with a couple field mice babies, when a preggo mother was caught in one of their live traps on their farm. The mouse had the babies and they put the babies with another mother that they had, and set the wild mum free. So now I've got this boy and he's a real cutie. Pretty quirky too. He plays dead when he's scared, and that freaked me out at first lol. When I put my hand in, and he just falls over and stretch out, and he really looks dead. Then upon poking him he just springs back to life and runs away. He seems to be really scared though, so I hope he'll be okay. Although he was captively raised and all. Well, I just thought I'd share.  Thanks for reading.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Loved to see a pic of him if you ever get the chance to get close enough :lol: 
What have you called him? He sound quite comical with his playing dead trick


----------



## Jimmythetiger (Mar 24, 2009)

I haven't named him yet, but I will when inspiration hits. I'll also try to have pics up later, but he's sleeping right now.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

'Sparky 1' could be appropriate!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had field mice,they settle well and breed fine in captivity.I really liked them.Voles are nice to ,not in the least bit wild.


----------



## Jimmythetiger (Mar 24, 2009)

Okay here's some pics:




























He's so adorable!

and so jumpy. lol


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Aaah! Now that is actually immensly cute!! I NEED ONE!! ahh! so jealouse


----------



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

Awww he is soo small, I think we need a new word cute doesnt seam to be enough, Bless him


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

:lol: Looks fox in the pic.


----------



## Jimmythetiger (Mar 24, 2009)

Yup! But nearly EVERY field mouse here in the U.S. is fox for some reason.. I can't wait till he is of breeding age!


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

he's gorgeous and looks a lot like my chinese hamster who is definiately more mouse than hamster


----------

